# Road prison reefs



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

The Escambia County corrections road prison has a welding program being taught by a guy from George stone. They put together some very fine looking reefs with I beams and propane bottles with tops and bottoms cut out of them. they're in the classic pyramid ahape with bottles and tops and bottoms welded up and down the frame of the pyramid. 

Here's the thing. The DEP( I think) says they can't be used because of what was in the tanks. Does this make sense? They have three of them sitting out in the yard waiting to be haukled off and now they are just junk piles if they can't be used. they would really make some awesome reefs.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can clean the inside of the propane tanks to where it doesn't even make a sheen if water is sprayed over those surfaces then they are permittable, at least in Alabama they would be. Any tanks that held substances that can leech back into the enviroment have to be cleaned and inspected. Also round tanks after cleaning have to be made so as to not roll in the event of a storm {put legs or pipes sticking out so as to stop rolling}. Sounds like to me the person trying to permit them was not aware of the reef protocol.











:usaflag


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not ask the man in charge?

[email protected]


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll try and get a pic of them so ya'll can see what I mean. I would think they could be cleaned pretty good. They're really a very good lookin' reef.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

could you just cut the tanks off?


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

Why don't we find reasons to make habitat rather than make reasons why we can't. It makes me sick that one state will pass one thing but another state will not. It is all going in the same FFFF body of water. I sometimes think that Florida has people working against the idea rather for the idea. What about all the years of transmission fluid, oil, diesel, gas, urine, tobacco spit and god knows what else that has been absorbed in the I-10 bridge rubble over the years it got passed. And we pay someone way to much to ride a boat out everyday to make sure that it is put in a certain location.I have figured out that it is all about if it makes someone look good at there job then it will pass.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using propane tanks out of Destin for years. Most are burned, not much paint left, all are very clean and full of holes. Check out photo. Sea-r-cy


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one fine looking reef!!!!!!!!







:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

If propane tanks willpass in Destin and in orange beach then why in the hell want they pass in pensacola. That is crazy sounds like fishermen in Pensacola are not being treated the same as the surrounding fishermen which i think is bias goverment and officals which= lawsuit.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Some inspectors have more common sense than others. :clap

I once had and inspector tell me that 1/4" thick propane tanks with several holes in them needed to be "braced up" inside to be able to withstand the pressure of the water at 100+ feet. :boo I never did convence him that the pressure inside the opened tank would be the same as above it, and they wouldn't collapse under the weight of the water. :banghead Some people are just plain stupid.:boo

BUT, all that said, we still have to go by their rules and requirements. Sea-r-cy


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I WISH PEOPLE THAT WERE INSPECTORS FISHED OR DOVE. THESE ARE GREAT LOOKING REEFS. I DONT SEE WHY WHAT IS GOOD IN ONE GULF COAST CITY IS NOT GOOD IN ANOTHER.


----------



## coueyone (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't fix stupid!!:banghead


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Years ago, when my dad retired from the Navy he went to work for the EscambiaCounty RoadDepartment /Prison camp as a heavy equipment mechanic and road foreman. They bought some old boat, a mine sweeper I think, from south Florida. They had a tire splitting maching and a lot of other equipment with the intentions of making artifical reefs. The plan, ifI remember correctly was to split the tires, string them up on a cable with a piece of pipe on each end. Then deploy them, drive the pipe into the bottom and set off a charge of some sort inside to bannna peel the pipe thus securring it to the bottom. They wanted him to go down and look at the boat, ship before they bought it but hesaid no thanksand as he suspected the boat, ship, was a bucket of junk. Typical of the County government even+/- 30 years ago.He refused to work on it. If I'm not mistaken they actually deployed some of these reefs. Does anyone know anything about this attempt at reef building?


----------

